
Battery breakthrough uses zinc, water, salt to make safer lithium ion alternativ - jtbayly
https://mashable.com/2018/04/16/battery-tech-wet-zinc-battery/#JPyLlv1CKPqC
======
wolfi1
I'm not quite sure if this addresses the problem of zinc/air cells as they are
usually degraded by the CO2 in the air

